# How big is your physical music collection?



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2019)

Once more we go in for the descriptive titles. Anyway in current space year 2019 how big is your physical music collection? I don't care if it is CDs, records, minidiscs, cassette tapes or burned CDs. Second question if a lot of that is stuff you have had for years how much has it grown by in recent years?

So anyway I have about 5 CDs. Last one would have been Christmas 2006 wherein I got Orphans: Brawlers, Bawlers & Bastards by Tom Waits.


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2019)

I've got a limited edition LP of Morning Parade - Under the stars.
And a CD of Caro Emerald, Deleted scenes from the cutting room floor.

That's.. about it.
Aside from Game OSTs that I got with LE editions.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2019)

Limited edition editions?

I suppose also a third question would want to be asked. Have you got rid of any physical music you once might have had?


----------



## Superbronx (May 28, 2019)

I have a box of maybe 30 old cassette tapes in various genres. Also I have a CD spindle at my pc with 40 or more compact discs we bought before music became available for digital download. Also, sad to say, I had my dad's and mother in laws collections of 8 track tapes but they were given away. 

My dad still has almost 100 vinyl albums (records)


----------



## RostigerNagel (May 28, 2019)

I only have a few old CDs. Some of them I only bought because of the Amazon autorip function.


----------



## Minox (Jun 22, 2019)

I have no CDs in my current apartment but I believe I have about 50 albums I left at my parent's before moving out of the country.


----------



## cearp (Jun 22, 2019)

I have about 120 CDs, virtually all of them I have lossless rips of them (some ripped myself, some not).
Because I have the majority backed up, I would like to sell them one day.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello. 

Good question.Best "definition" is:

When i open a closet,open a drawer,look into a box,look between the video console stuff,look into Pc part stuff,look in a cupboard,look in the car.....

Yes,there is always a CD everywhere.


----------



## lisreal2401 (Jun 22, 2019)

Something like 110+ vinyl records with 5 duplicates, three game OSTs with physical copies CD, one non OST h too.

5 of the records I got around 2017, the rest were nearly all last year and a handful this year. Almost all stuff I bought since I knew I'd like it/had it pirated.

EDIT - Didn't get into the hobby until physical media was a non starter, the only stuff I've gotten rid of is burned discs - it was all the hits but around 2011 I moved away from that and 2013 I slowly made my collection into 70s - 80s records, but the older I get the more open I become to music from any period really.


----------



## LucasM3 (Jul 1, 2019)

Don't have many physical discs left. I don't have the room as I am kinda poor.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 1, 2019)

Don't really know - most of the music I legally own is actually my mom's CDs; on top of that I personally own three CDs or so (gifted), a four-CD album I bought myself (the pokemon red/green/FR/LG soundtrack I bought in Ginza, of course), one 33 RPM record (There Goes Rhymin' Simon), and... does a cassette count if it contains my C64 programs?


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 7, 2019)

I have about 450 CDs and 100 vinyl. None of them were bought in the last 5 years (maybe even a decade), and most of them are electronic music from late 80s to mid 90s.


----------



## TheRealKokichi (Jul 8, 2019)

Man, I'd love to have a big physical album collection! I have 10 childhood CDs in my sister's room, and 2 CDs from the current day sitting on my shelf. I have a big amount of digital songs, though, but that's not what the question asked for.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 11, 2019)

CD collector here, while my collection isn't the biggest I have probably somewhere around 250-300 CD's or so ranging from Pop to Black Metal. Its been a while since I counted, the last time I did was mid 2013 and I had a bit over 100 or so. I used to buy a shit ton of CD's back in 2014-2015 when I was huge into Pop Punk, I think my biggest mail day was around like 10 CD's or something like that lol.

Nowadays, I'm down to maybe like a CD a month or so. I probably have like 15 vinyl or so as well!


----------

